# Heutige Street Season >xx<



## perikles (21. Februar 2004)

Gleich ein paar Fotos, ........


----------



## perikles (21. Februar 2004)

Uni security!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perikles (21. Februar 2004)

Rote Tepich


----------



## perikles (21. Februar 2004)

mami!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perikles (21. Februar 2004)

meeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perikles (21. Februar 2004)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perikles (21. Februar 2004)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## perikles (21. Februar 2004)

so, jetzt ich gehe , bis moin!und habt ihr am ende mit der Skater Strees gehabt???, Arnes hat 2 Kilogramm kliene Steinen auf den Skaterplatz, die konnten nicht mehr fahren, das war HAMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (21. Februar 2004)

na klasse...is' echt 'ne coole aktion...


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (21. Februar 2004)

...das mit den steinen.


----------



## Dr.Velo (21. Februar 2004)

Das war die schlechteste Aktion überhaupt !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (22. Februar 2004)

vonwegen "schlechteste action"
ich denke allen, die dabei warn hats Spaß gemacht und dass ist ja wohl das wichtigste


----------



## THEYO (22. Februar 2004)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> gut so
> 
> vonwegen "schlechteste Aktion"    ich fands lustig - vor allem die "kleine" konfrontation an der Un    ich denke allen, die dabei warn hats Spaß gemacht und dass ist ja wohl das wichtigste


...... so macht man sich freunde........


----------



## Dr.Velo (22. Februar 2004)

Es hat nicht allen spass gemacht die dabei waren, nur einer fands cool und das war er selbst!!!


----------



## perikles (22. Februar 2004)

hi, also ohne Grund war auch nicht, die haben angefangen mit verpisst euch, ich ****e euch, u.s.w, das war am anfang, und als wir unterwegs nach Hause waren, die haben wieder "ihr ***********......"usw.für solche streitereien bin dafur schon genug Alt aber Beleidigungen gehts aber nicht, oder???


----------



## Dr.Velo (22. Februar 2004)

da hast du recht das mit den beleidigungen geht nicht, aber das sind noch kleine kinder die wissen es vielleicht noch nicht sich so richtig auszudrücken oder so ich weiss es auch nicht ?!? Die aktion die Arnes dann, aber gebracht hat war hart schlecht gewesen.Ich lege mich doch als 24 oder 25jähriger nicht mit so kleinen Kindern an (und wenn doch dann nicht auf diese art und weise)und bringe dann noch so eine aktion mit den steinen oder noch viel geiler hole mir als verteidigungswaffe meine Aluluftpumpe aus der tasche und drohe den jungs damit!!! 
Sorry AbA dafür habe ich kein FairStändniss


----------



## THEYO (22. Februar 2004)

zum glück war ich ned dabei gestern........ das schlimmste daran find ich nämlich, das nich die skater-kiddies darunter leiden, sondern die etwas älteren, die ok sind und bis jetzt dachten mit den bikern könnte man gut auskommen..... das is nu vorbei...... geilo!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (22. Februar 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> zum glück war ich ned dabei gestern........ das schlimmste daran find ich nämlich, das nich die skater-kiddies darunter leiden, sondern die etwas älteren, die ok sind und bis jetzt dachten mit den bikern könnte man gut auskommen..... das is nu vorbei...... geilo!!


  stimmt gerade bei der jetztigen situation
mfg JO


----------



## BOOZE (22. Februar 2004)

Wat heisst, jetzigen Situaton.
Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## *JO* (23. Februar 2004)

naja wenn du den thread neue freeride/Dirt strecke gelösen hast wüsstest du*g
was wir wahrschinlich und mit einem BMX/Skate verein zusammen tuhen um eine größere Lobby zu bilden
mfg JO


----------



## Sheep (23. Februar 2004)

gude

wie siehtn das mit dem video aus?
hast du noch bilde von meinem gap`?

greez 
sheep


----------



## fastmike (23. Februar 2004)

ei,ei,ei der arnes muss wieder ma alles versauen


----------



## Sheep (23. Februar 2004)

och miky
wenn du nicht weißt um was es geht halt doch lieber deine fresse bevor ich sie dir stopfe
ich hab langsam die faxen dicke was willst du überhaupt von mir?
was ist dein problem?
brauchst du nen arzt?
kann dir nen paar nette männer in weiß vorbei schicken
du spagge
bisste aufn felly dick auf die fresse geflogen hä find ich echt lustig
und jetzt nimm dein bike und mach das du weg kommst
bevor dich deine sattelstütze einholt 

schönen gruß
vom 
sheep


----------



## fastmike (23. Februar 2004)

jawohl ich freu mich schon wenn ich dich demnächst irgendwo seh,du kleiner wichskrüppel,was fällt dir ein älteren so ne fresse anzuhängen,lern erst ma fahren,du mit deinem billighobel,kann nur für dich hoffen das du net mich meinst,von wegen feldi fresse fliegen.is nämlich nie der fall gewesen.kannst dich ja ma in OF blickenlassen,freu mich echt schon dich zu erwischen,rein wegen deiner behinderten taunus threads,beckackter schnackenhals


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (23. Februar 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> ei,ei,ei der arnes muss wieder ma alles versauen



BINGO!!! der Misterknowitall in seinem Element.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (23. Februar 2004)

Sheep schrieb:
			
		

> och miky
> wenn du nicht weißt um was es geht halt doch lieber deine fresse bevor ich sie dir stopfe
> ich hab langsam die faxen dicke was willst du überhaupt von mir?
> was ist dein problem?
> ...



... ich würd' gern wissen, welcher kleine, dumme 14 jähriger hinter dem Pseudonym "Sheep" steckt.  prost und halt die Bälle flach!


----------



## THEYO (23. Februar 2004)

Sheep schrieb:
			
		

> och miky
> wenn du nicht weißt um was es geht halt doch lieber deine fresse bevor ich sie dir stopfe
> ich hab langsam die faxen dicke was willst du überhaupt von mir?
> was ist dein problem?
> ...


PASS AUF! was du hie redest..... Die anonymität des Internets scheint einige leute jüngeren Jahrgangs wohl dazu anzuregen ihre hirnzellen etwas zu üerbeanspruchen...... einfach  nur herlich..... und das DU bemängelst das der Mike sich aufm trail lang gemacht haette is ja wohl arm genug...... DICH hab ich nämlich noch nie aufm trail gesehen und außerdem auffe fresse fallen heißt limits pushen du spacknase.

 

so langsam hab ich kein bock mehr auf das frankfurt board.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (23. Februar 2004)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich würd' gern wissen, welcher kleine, dumme 14 jähriger hinter dem Pseudonym "Sheep" steckt.  prost und halt die Bälle flach!



ich kann dich dem netten "herrn" gern mal vorstellen......... spacko??


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (23. Februar 2004)

Ey Sheep du dummer Spacko !!!

Was denkst du dir eigentlich dabei den Mike hier so Dumm anzumachen, du hast hier ne ziehmlich große Klappe im Gegensatz dazu wenn man dich in der Stadt oder in Offenbach sieht !!!
Wenn du in Offenbach oder in der Statd bist bist du nie bei der Gruppe oder redest mit anderen, sondern du stehst immer ganz klein und leise am rand, so nach dem motto bitte tut mir nix. Ich glaub du bist so ein Depp der denkt "boah ich hab ein dirt bike jetzt bin ich cool und habs voll drauf" obwohl ich CC FAHRER kenne die besser fahren als du Gurke !!!!!

Wir wissen Alle dass du der Depp mit dem riiieeesen Poison Taxin Rahmen bist, also würd ich eher mal sagen das du dein Arsch vor der Sattelstütze retten solltest !!! 

Du denkst du kannst hier ******** labern wie du willst und keiner weiß wer du bist, doch wir wissen alle was du für ein Lauch bist, ich freu mich schon drauf wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen, dann werden wir uns mal gepflegt über so einiges unterhalten !!! Denn bevor du und deine dummen Kiddies kamt war in der Frankfurter Bike Szene alles in Ordnung u´nd was ihr in so kurzer Zeit anstellt, dazu muss man schon blöd sein.

Philipp


----------



## Freeriderdh (23. Februar 2004)

Wie es mich freuen wird eines Tages das Sheep auf einem Trail zu erwischen!
Lol
Freu mich heute schon!


----------



## perikles (23. Februar 2004)

Tja, ich wollte nur einen neu Thread öffnen, ganz normal mit ein wenig info und Bilder, aber am ende nur *******, wie so???? wo ist das problem???, nur die Leute die am Samstag gefahren sind, wissen wie alles angefangen hat, natürlich das mit dem Kids war ******* ..... aber naja, und hier immer noch Beleidigungen und, und , und, bitte!!!


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (23. Februar 2004)

ich denke die meisten leute regen sich nicht so darüber auf was am samstag passiert ist, sondern was das sheep hier so von sich gibt, aber in der realität ist er ganz leise.
Und das was er hier so von sich lässt geht ein bisschen zu weit und wenn er den mike kennen würde, dann würde er nicht so große töne spucken, und genau darum gehts !

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## *JO* (23. Februar 2004)

CrazyBikerPhil schrieb:
			
		

> Denn bevor du und deine dummen Kiddies kamt war in der Frankfurter Bike Szene alles in Ordnung u´nd was ihr in so kurzer Zeit anstellt, dazu muss man schon blöd sein.
> 
> Philipp


hi
will dich echt nicht angreifen aber veralgemeiner das bitte nicht oder hab ich was gemacht oder ein paar andere ?!
Und wenn ich was gemacht habe würde ich es gerne ändern da ich nichts kaputt amchen will/wollte  

@Sheep

was du hier in diesem Forum von dir gibst is echt nicht mehr feierlich !!
aber seit den Forum Setup gibt es ja eine Ignor liste das man beiträge von bestimmten Usern nicht mehr lesen muss. . .

mfg JO


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (24. Februar 2004)

@ *JO* : sorry war nicht allgemein auf die neuen und jungen Biker bezogen, ist mir in dem schreibanfall so rausgerutscht. Soweit ich weiß bin ich genau so alt wie du und viel andere, und mit den  meisten verstehen sich auch alle gut bis auf ein paar ausnahmen !!! 

sondern auf ein paar leute die neu dazugekommen sind und gleich meinen sie wären die größten und nur ******** bauen und eine große klappe haben, und unter den folgen leiden alle biker. es sind auch nicht nur neue biker sondern auch ein paar spezis die schon längr dabei sind, aber hauptsächlich sind es im moment ein paar neue leute die nur mist bauen und vorallen erzählen oder schrieben. das beste beispiel dafür ist das sheep 

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## *JO* (24. Februar 2004)

dann is ja gut   hätte mich Stark gewundert wenn du anders gemaint hättest   
allerdings finde ich es sehr wunderlich was sheep hier von sich gibt weil er ja in real wirklich sehr ruhig is und nie was sagt   und hier nicht nur viel sondern auch viel müll erzählt
naja also denne ich geh penne 
(muss morgen nochmal bei der Stadt anrufen)
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (24. Februar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> dann is ja gut   hätte mich Stark gewundert wenn du anders gemaint hättest
> allerdings finde ich es sehr wunderlich was sheep hier von sich gibt weil er ja in real wirklich sehr ruhig is und nie was sagt   und hier nicht nur viel sondern auch viel müll erzählt
> naja also denne ich geh penne
> (muss morgen nochmal bei der Stadt anrufen)
> mfg JO


manche pubertierenden kiddies meinen halt weil ihne virtuell keiner was kann können sie hier alles tuen..... ******** nur wenn man sie dann mal auffer strasse erwischt! irgendwo hat jede beherschung ihr ende......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sheep (24. Februar 2004)

hmm wies aussieht hab ich fälschlicherweiße einen fehler begangen wenn ichs jetz erklären würde würdet ihr es eh nicht verstehn
also nim die entschuldigung an wenn du willst für die bike scene
und wenn du theyo wissen willst wieso ich lieber an rand stehe und warte bis sich einer bewegt um zu biken was auch der grund ist wieso ich anwesend bin und es nicht für nötig halte mich mit leuten zu unterhalten die ich nicht kenne solltest du das verstehn und nicht denken ich stehe am rand weil ich vor jemanden schiss habe aber egal denk was du willst stempel mich von mir aus als lauch ab is mir schieß egal
stellt mich auf ignore währe mir eh lieber
ich hatte noch einen hals auf den mike gegen meinem thread ging mir leicht gegen strich hab mich verlesen und ******* verzapft wers mir net glauben will nur zu beleidigt nur weiter mir ist es inzwischen schnuppe 
will das jetzt nicht noch weiter ausführen denn so wie ich einige biker kennengelernt habe werden sie es falsch verstehn und der ganze kack geht weiter
ich bin raus
sheep


----------



## THEYO (24. Februar 2004)

Sheep schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin raus



hoffentlich!


----------



## flying-nik (24. Februar 2004)

hmmm ich denke mein Post war nicht angebracht und ich sollte mich bei allen dafür Endschuldign... Ich war halt zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht gut auf die skater zu sprechen, habe unüberlegt und vorschnell geschrieben und sehe das, was ich geschrieben hab jetz von einer anderen Perspektive. Trotzdem finde ich es nicht in Ordnung, dass man von den Skatern ohne einen, für mich. ersichtlichen Grund beleidigt wird. Vielleicht habe ich auch etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn ja, sagt es mir bitte, damit ich solche Fehler in Zukunft vermeiden kann.

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Ich bin auf jeden Fall für ein gutes Klima zwischen den Skatern/BMXern und Bikern, vor allem, da wir ja in Zukunft warscheinlich enger zusammen Arbeiten werden.
Am besten wär es, denke ich, wenn wir einfach nochmal alle darüber reden, um das hier zu klären...


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (24. Februar 2004)

auf einmal tut's allen leid oder wie !?!?!? hhmmm komisch


----------



## AlpinistTimm (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Mike, alles fit im Schritt ??? 
Wann biste denn mal wieder im Wald ???
Ich wollte am Sonntag den 29.02 mal kommen.
Biste auch da ???
Kommt noch jemand ???

Gruß an alle, vom >>>>>>TIMMMMEEEEEEEEEYYYYYY


----------



## fastmike (25. Februar 2004)

ei gude timeeyyy,schön dich hier auch ma willkommen zu heissen,wie gehts deinem handgelenk?hoffe wieder o.k. zum shredden  meld mich die tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (25. Februar 2004)

dicken gruß an all meine buddys da draussen(ihr wisst wer gemeint is)  der frühling kommt schon bald


----------



## AlpinistTimm (27. Februar 2004)

OOOOOHHHHHH, wer wohnt in ner Ananas.......   
Mein Handgelenk ist zu 70% wieder hergestellt.
Wir können es beld wieder richtig rocken lassen.   

Wer kommt alles am Sonntag nach OF. ????

Grüße an alle, VOM TIIMMMMEEYYYYY


----------



## THEYO (27. Februar 2004)

Braindead FFM schrieb:
			
		

> OOOOOHHHHHH, wer wohnt in ner Ananas.......
> Mein Handgelenk ist zu 70% wieder hergestellt.
> Wir können es beld wieder richtig rocken lassen.
> 
> ...



schreibst du in ddd treff thread!!!


mfg
yo


----------



## bike-ac (1. März 2004)

HALLO AN ALLE!!!  

Erst mal eines vorweg,
HABE 30 Minuten nach der Action den >Platz gefegt und mich mit den Leuten
vertragen. (freiwilig) Habe eingesehen das die Aktion nit gut war.

Aber das IHR nichts anderes zu tun habt, als sich über etwas zu unnehalde
um eure Zeit zu vertreiben, ist nit jut.

übt besser weiter, weil ich kann einen waschechten Bunny-Hop.
in Kassel gelernt. 
genau wie aus der Situation mit den Skatern.

Ride on AC


----------



## Dr.Velo (1. März 2004)




----------



## *JO* (1. März 2004)

hm. . .       
wenns stimmt    wenn net dan  halt   . . .
naja wird sich klären
mfg JO


----------



## Basscommander (2. März 2004)

bike-ac schrieb:
			
		

> HALLO AN ALLE!!!
> 
> Erst mal eines vorweg,
> HABE 30 Minuten nach der Action den >Platz gefegt und mich mit den Leuten
> ...



Also "Kinder" alles nicht so tragisch...
Vielleicht sollte jeder ein bisschen mehr einen kühlen Kopf bewahren wenn es darum geht, seine Emotionen auf den Bildschirm zu bringen.
Der Arnes hat das schon richtig gemacht.
War ne be******ene Idee, das mit den Steinen, aber das hat er ja dann auch eingesehen!
Ich finde es sehr löblich, dass er sie dann auch eigenhändig und freiwillig wieder entfernt hat.  

Können wir uns dann alle wieder lieb haben?  

@AC wie is der neue Job?

Ich wünsch Euch noch viel Spaß beim Biken!

Basscommander


----------



## AlpinistTimm (8. März 2004)

Hat jemand am Freitag den 12.03 lust in die City FFM zu kommen.
Niko, Adrian, Björn und ich sind am Start.
Wer bock hat kann ja auch kommen.

Viele Grüße vom Timmeeyy


----------



## *JO* (8. März 2004)

ööhm ich weiß noch nicht. . .ob ich kann is das der Nexte Freitag der der jetzt kommt ?  da könnte ich nämlich bis 18.00 Uhr
achja MAX kann auch immer also sage ich jetzt für ihn auchmal zu.
mfg JO


----------



## AlpinistTimm (9. März 2004)

Ja das ist der freitag in 3 Tagen.
Bis dann.

Gruß Timm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (9. März 2004)

eeeeeeehhhhh ned !!!!!!!  

awas timmey, baaaald is mein bike fit alda     dann gehts wieder rocken !!!!

ma gugge obsch an dem tach zu dem zeitpunkt in der stadt bin, man woooses ja ned    

unser Schlachtruf:  TTTIIIIIIIIMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trailman (10. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte nochmal an die kleine Session am Freitag erinnern!!!

*Diesen Freitag den 12.03.04 * 
*Um 15 Uhr* 
*Vor der Alten Oper* 

Bei weiteren fragen meldet euch per ICQ!!!  

Man sieht sich!!!

Gruß Basti


----------



## perikles (10. März 2004)

so, Jungs wenn mein Rad bis Freitag fertig ist komme ich (habe neu Spielzeug   , naja,ich  bringe auch mein Cam (jetzt weiss  wie es funktioniert  

also bis denne

Tano


----------



## *JO* (11. März 2004)

cool  dann bekomm ich endlich mal ne 888 zu sehen 
mfg JO


----------



## cybercycle (11. März 2004)

morche ihr helden,
was´n hier bei euch los .....??der winter war doch gar nicht so lang das sich agresionen anstauen...
hoffe es rengt sich alles wieder ein das es ab april wieder richtig losgehen kann.

schade am freitag kann ich erst ab 18:00 aber samstag und sonntag könnte man wieder was machen.wie siehts aus ???

bin schon schwer am arbeiten was meine kleine idee angeht,mal sehen es dauert immer alles so lange.

bleibe aber dran.

soo long erst mal bis bald ..

gruß der Andy


----------



## perikles (11. März 2004)

hola KOllegen!!,
mein  Rad ist gerade fertig, morgen binb ich dabei allerdings nicht mit mein 19Kg schwere Panzer (mit der 888R), also JO schade, du kannst aber mein Wedge gucken   , am Samstag bin in Feldberg


----------



## *JO* (11. März 2004)

schade Wedge kenn ich schon aber erst seit 2 Wochen 
naja bis denne UND NIKO wenn du ES vergisst dann. . . *killyou* *g
mfg JO


----------



## Faster (11. März 2004)

ALSO bin zwar ziemlich neu auf dem Forum aber ich bin ma kurz Skater gewesen und von daher weis ich was das heist mit Steinen und das macht dann wircklich kein spass mehr zu Skaten also war das nicht gerade die feine Englische art aber ok.Darüber das jemand auf die Fresse gehfallen ist zu lachen ist auch nicht grad schön den wenn man weis das wenn man auf die Fresse fliegt alle einen Auslachen dann hat man auch kein bok mehr an sein Limit zu gehen,also von dem forum wo ich voher Aktiv wahr(und auch noch bin) gab es nie solch einen zwüschne fall.Nicht gerade die beste werbung für dieses Forum,aber mal kuken werde mir vieleicht das Stinky Jr. zulegen


----------



## AlpinistTimm (27. März 2004)

Will einer am Sonntag den 28.03.04 mit nach Königstein an die Schule ??
Da ist für jeden etwas dabei.
Es gibt Treppen, ab 3 Stufen, bis oben hin offen.

Na bis denne.

MFG  Timmeeeeyyyy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailman (28. März 2004)

@ Timmeeeeyyyy,

bin auf jeden dabei!!! 
Wenn's um treppen geht immer doch  

Bis dann!

Gruß Basti


----------

